# Best Road Bike for $2000



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've got roughly a $2,000 budget and would love some input on the best bang for my buck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

It all depends upon what you would like to do with your road bike. Are you more of a racer type? ...Would you prefer to take long credit card tours mostly on the paved country back roads? Would you rather have an occasional recreational ride on the paved park trails and perhaps along the boardwalk? Do you already have a frame material in mind?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

The best "bang for the buck" is the bike that is perfect for you.

Start at your LBS; many have sale prices on last years' models. 
Getting a bike that fits you is more important than which particular model you buy. All the major companies make good bikes that are comparable in their price range. Do the research to find the differences between models and decide what factors are most important to you.

You can often get better deals shopping online if you know what to buy and how to fit the bike to your body and style of riding. If you're not an expert you'll likely be better off with the help of a good local dealer.

Sales come and go and the best deal at a specific price changes daily.

Decide exactly what kind of riding you'll do. Whether you want "race" or "distance" geometry. What type of frame material will be best for your application.
Do you have any special requirements: are you 250+lbs or 7 feet tall?

There are a bazillion factors that affect which bike is the best for you and only you can evaluate everything to find that bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The best $2000 road bike is a $3500 road bike a couple of years old that the original buyer has lost interest in.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Retro Grouch said:


> The best $2000 road bike is a $3500 road bike a couple of years old that the original buyer has lost interest in.


My thoughts exactly...just picked up "another" 2011 Focus Izalco Pro on closeout for $1,549 today. First Izalco was bought last Sept. for $2,300...so basically (2) bikes for price of one, around that price range (one compact, one 53T/39T).


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I won't be racing, but I would like a fast bike that is goo for some longish rides with some rodie friends. I'll mainly be riding for exercise and getting outdoors but have lots o friends that are serious riders (ex-pros included). 

Are there a few brands or bikes that I should be looking at in particular so I know which LBS to visit?

Thanks again.


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh also, obviously budget will dictate this, but I would ideally opt for a carbon frame (or as light a bike as possible for my budget).


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I think at that pricepoint you could end up on a Cannondale 10-3. 
Alot of people sy that the CAAD series bikes are race oriented. To each their own. I run mine with a 25 tire and fined it to be very comfortable. 

Check out Cannondale.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

dmason898 said:


> Oh also, obviously budget will dictate this, but I would ideally opt for a carbon frame (or as light a bike as possible for my budget).


I think you're looking for my bike. The Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 LE: www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1130989_-1_400309__400309


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

dmason898 said:


> Oh also, obviously budget will dictate this, but I would ideally opt for a carbon frame (or as light a bike as possible for my budget).


FWIW, both of my Focus Izalcos are carbon and I'm rally happy with them...comfortable enough to do a century, and if I were 20 years younger, 35lbs lighter, I'd have no problem racing them. This from a die-hard steel guy, who is climbing better at 40 than he was in college. :screwy: However the Focus Cayo, also carbon, can be found at or under $2k. I also hear some of the carbon Fujis are solid bikes as well. I'm sure there are many options that can meet your needs/budget, but most important, it should fit properly.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> I think you're looking for my bike. The Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 LE: www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1130989_-1_400309__400309


The good thing about Performance online, is the fact that the bike gets shipped to a local bike shop. It gets assembled there and you get to test ride it before it leaves the shop. If there's a problem, it either gets sent back immediately, or a remedy is offered on the spot. That's what I call 100% satisfaction!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> The good thing about Performance online, is the fact that the bike gets shipped to a local bike shop. It gets assembled there and you get to test ride it before it leaves the shop. If there's a problem, it either gets sent back immediately, or a remedy is offered on the spot. That's what I call 100% satisfaction!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Zeet said:


> :thumbsup:


WTF was that?? You quoted yourself so you could give a thumbs up??
And that was after you already quoted yourself??

You're a one man conversation!!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Zeet said:


> :thumbsup:


Repped!!!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Competitive Cyclist has some pretty hot deals from time to time, if you know the geometry you need.


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great. Thanks for all the info. THe CAAD10 sounds like a good bike to check out.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> WTF was that?? You quoted yourself so you could give a thumbs up??
> And that was after you already quoted yourself??
> 
> You're a one man conversation!!


 For some unknown reason, I can't downshift and a bunch of other things on this site with my keyboard...Some of my functions have been disabled. It's only on this site!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You are mostly looking at bikes with Shimano 105 or Sram Rival in that price range if you are focusing at 2013 stock (which is more than fine). I personally think Felt (F5, Z4, Z5) have some good values if they fit you and your riding goals and you can also pick up a 2012 Diamondback Podium 5 on Amazon for about $1,400 right now. It has a little taller headtube than the Felt F Series (a little lower than the Felt Z Series) and the frame is reportedly around 950 grams which is really good for the price. Competitve Cyclist has some close out Ridleys and others and R&A Cycles has some closeout Scott Foils if you are looking for more of an aero road (with less "comfort"). I agree with checking local shops as well. I just found out one near me has some base closeout 2013 Cannondale Supersix Evo's at ridiculous prices if you can live with Apex or 105 on them instead of Sram Red.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Zeet said:


> For some unknown reason, I can't downshift and a bunch of other things on this site with my keyboard...Some of my functions have been disabled. It's only on this site!


Maybe god is trying to tell you something??

Hey, J/K! One day I lost my "rep" and "multiquote" buttons. Still gone.
When I turned off my Adblocker they came back but I won't put up with the ads here.


----------



## mbogosia (Dec 17, 2010)

I went around to 4 of my local shops and looked at and rode what they had in my price range. Two shops had older models for a discount. Both fit great. One shop discounted theirs more so I went with it. I couldn't be happier with my 2012 focus cayo 3.0


I thought about buying online, but in the end getting the right size, and having support from my local shop was important to me.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Maybe god is trying to tell you something??
> 
> Hey, J/K! One day I lost my "rep" and "multiquote" buttons. Still gone.
> When I turned off my Adblocker they came back but I won't put up with the ads here.


Yeah, Randy! I'm certain your god is trying to tell all of us something. However, we will continue to pray to our God, that your god of darkness, releases you from his firm grasp, so that you can eventually join us in the glorious fight against the Satanic lords of *aluminum*...Ah correction..I mean, *evil!*


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Yeah, Randy! I'm certain your god is trying to tell all of us something. However, we will continue to pray to our God, that your god of darkness, release you from his firm grasp, so that you can eventually join us in the glorious fight against the Satanic lords of *aluminum*...Ah correction..I mean, *evil!*


I should have known not to use that word with you. I opened the door to your insulting me and bringing your religious beliefs into a cycling forum.

Your opinion of me and my beliefs means less than nothing.
This conversation is dead.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> I should have known not to use that word with you. I opened the door to your insulting me and bringing your religious beliefs into a cycling forum.
> 
> Your opinion of me and my beliefs means less than nothing.
> This conversation is dead.


You took that seriously!...Really? ...If you took that seriously, then nobody has to insult you. You insult yourself!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Take a look online ... no tax and free shipping :thumbsup:

*Shimano Ultegra 6700 Carbon Fiber Kestrel Evoke $1,799*
Kestrel Evoke with Shimano Ultegra group | Save up to 60% off List price










*Shimano 105 Carbon Fiber Kestrel RT1000 $1,649*
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Kestrel RT1000


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

try a Cervelo R3 105, a cannondale CAAD 10. also maybe a closeout on a cannondale super six, a specialized roubaix or tarmac


----------



## Foxman (Jul 7, 2013)

Just bought a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5c for 2000, good deals to be had right now I think.


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Was that at a LBS Foxman?


----------



## Foxman (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes it is, here in Michigan.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar (Apr 23, 2012)

Foxman said:


> Just bought a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5c for 2000, good deals to be had right now I think.


I just bought the same bike here in Southern California for $1899. The LBS is blowing out their 2013 Trek's to make room for 2014's.


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the feedback guys. I feel like ordering online might be really risky not knowing what size is right for me. How difficult is it to fit yourself using the proper measurements?

Is this doable or just a bad idea? I'd love to take advantage of a good deal found online, but only if I can get a properly fitting bike that I will be happy with for a long time. I find the whole frame geometry thing a bit dizzying. Are there any proven resources or guides online that make this easy for the average guy to figure out what he needs?

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Bad idea in my opinion. I would never buy a bike without riding it first. I also don't believe that you really save money by buying bikes online. If you start riding a lot, your bike will need maintenance. That's where a local shop comes into play. Shops usually give you free adjustments for the lifetime of the bikes that you buy from them. Also, they will deal with the manufacturer of the parts on your behalf when something breaks (at least during the warranty period - in some cases even after). They might also lend you parts or a whole bike while yours isn't rideable. You obviously won't get all that from an online retailer.


----------



## dmason898 (Jul 19, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Bad idea in my opinion. I would never buy a bike without riding it first. I also don't believe that you really save money by buying bikes online. If you start riding a lot, your bike will need maintenance. That's where a local shop comes into play. Shops usually give you free adjustments for the lifetime of the bikes that you buy from them. Also, they will deal with the manufacturer of the parts on your behalf when something breaks (at least during the warranty period - in some cases even after). They might also lend you parts or a whole bike while yours isn't rideable. You obviously won't get all that from an online retailer.


That's a useful perspective. Thanks.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

dmason898 said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback guys. I feel like ordering online might be really risky not knowing what size is right for me. How difficult is it to fit yourself using the proper measurements?
> 
> Is this doable or just a bad idea? I'd love to take advantage of a good deal found online, but only if I can get a properly fitting bike that I will be happy with for a long time. I find the whole frame geometry thing a bit dizzying. Are there any proven resources or guides online that make this easy for the average guy to figure out what he needs?
> 
> Thanks!


The least risky way to order online is thru Performance. The bike gets shipped to a brick and mortar LBS. They receive and assemble your bike right there on the premises. You then go to pick it up. After a brief size/fit session, they'll let you test ride the bike. If the bike is the right size and it fits according to your liking, you just roll out the door. OTOH, if it doesn't fit, they can either send it back for a model that you'd prefer, or they can just simply give you a refund. They'll assure you 100% satisfaction one way or another.


----------



## PhantomVirus (Jul 9, 2013)

I just bought a CAAD 10 / 105's for $1500 in compact. If a LBS has your size I would really recommend that you take a good look at the CAAD. For the additional $ savings you could go with a new Mavik wheelset (on ebay as New/old stock) for $350 - toss on new rubber - Conti 4000's or Gatorbacks and you are well equipped for $2K - toss in come cycling clothes and a good high end helmet and you're @ $2200. Done & Dusted. I have been very happy with my CAAD 10 / 105. Rode Specialiazed Tarmac's and Fuji's in the past - I needed a bike to get back into cycling & the 'boss' (She who must be obeyed) did not want me spending a lot of $$ on it. So I went Aluminum and Cannondale absolutely rocks. I had an old C300 commuter that I beat the crap out of and it just came back for more so I am sold on the brand.


----------



## Cypher09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxman said:


> Just bought a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5c for 2000, good deals to be had right now I think.


I just got the same deal here on Long Island, NY. Madone 4.5c for me and a Madone 4.5c WSD for my wife. I had my heart set on a Bianchi Sempre Pro 105 but $2000 for a carbon frame Trek with Ultrega derailleurs and a carbon seat post was too good to pass up.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannondale will now have a Supersix Evo and a version of the new redesigned Synapse at the $2000 price point as well for 2014 (both will have Shimano 105). The Synapse versions of both bikes should be around $2500.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

dmason898 said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback guys. I feel like ordering online might be really risky not knowing what size is right for me. How difficult is it to fit yourself using the proper measurements?
> 
> Is this doable or just a bad idea? I'd love to take advantage of a good deal found online, but only if I can get a properly fitting bike that I will be happy with for a long time. I find the whole frame geometry thing a bit dizzying. Are there any proven resources or guides online that make this easy for the average guy to figure out what he needs?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't listen to the naysayers ... check out the Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist 
A far better fit than most local bike shops! :thumbsup:


----------



## skopiec (May 30, 2013)

Very happy with my '12 Giant Defy Advanced 1 that was picked up at a 35% discount at my LBS. Right around $2K OTD!


----------

